# Aluminum Cabin build for 24 foot Alweld modified v Jon boat



## tmac (May 26, 2013)

Looking to see if anyone has completed an enclosed aluminum cabin build on a john boat. I live in Alaska and we use the big jon boats on moose hunts. Looking for plans, ideas or what has worked. Specifically sheet thickness and structure type....Thanks


----------



## Flat Bottom (May 27, 2013)

I am also interested in something like this, at 21ft. I have tinkered with the idea of doing some kind of cab on my boat.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (May 27, 2013)

Tmac, Flat Bottom, This is a console that I fabricated for a head on my boat. Used 1/8 (.125) Aluminum sheet.
The side panels were bent along each edge for a 1" seam which the front and back panels were
pop riveted to. The panels were tapered just enough to add stiffness so very little internal bracing was needed.
Hope this helps....Jerry


----------



## tmac (May 27, 2013)

This is the type of cabin info i am looking for......thanks


----------



## tmac (May 27, 2013)

Sorry.....cant get the picture to upload! It's basically a six foot long cabin, width of boat, with a roof!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (May 27, 2013)

No worry Tmac, I know that those Alaska crew boats look like. I only wanted to give you a basic starting point/idea.
Good luck, Jerry  
https://www.munsonboats.com/images2/21/21-25mainphoto.jpg


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (May 27, 2013)

Sea Ark makes a host of boats like you are looking for, here is a link. check out #5 in the utility series
https://www.seaark.com/site/htmlos/03215.25.1858594202367141542


----------



## Flat Bottom (May 27, 2013)

Yeah this is good stuff, maybe someday ill find some money to do something like this. It would be really beneficial if I could do it right and make it look good.


----------



## Haolejohn (Jan 26, 2014)

Tmac I'm currently getting ready to build exactly what you are wanting to do. I live on the Yukon and my boat is a lot smaller than yours but I'm still going to place one (I think) on my boat. I'd be glad to help you. I have no plans but I do have a few different models to look at and go from there. I'm using wood instead of aluminum though.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jan 26, 2014)

3/4" Square tube structure wrapped in .050" aluminum should be structurally sound without weighing too much. I'm doing a hardtop for my dad's 28' Chris Craft and it's working out well. We did use 1" square tube on the wall and installed used RV windows from eBay. Full width will need doors on each end which may be a PITA to design and build. JC Whitney sells rubber gasket material for machines so you can use lexan for your front windows

I would just try to keep the sail area down and keep it lightweight up top so the hull still handles well. 

Here's a pic of ours in process:


----------



## overboard (Jan 26, 2014)

We ran LCM's in the North Atlantic that had enclosed cabins on what was referred to as the Coxswains flat.
They looked similar to what johnboat jerry posted, but we ran them from the inside. They were completely enclosed, had windows, and the entrance door was on the stern side of it. I'm sure you could modify it to be able to enter and exit it from the bow.


----------

